# My plant shelf



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Been filling up my shelf for builds coming up...Extremely large cluster of Neo. Donger(21 plants) and a bunch of billbergia 'Pink patches', 'Paquito blanco', 'Paquito mas', 'Casa blanca'.








Other side...3-5 brom clusters of Neo. Fireball and a Neo. 'Palmares'









Then back side..Cluster of Neo. 'Mo Peppa Please' and cluster of Neoregelia AMPULLACEA Hybrid Red.









My prize brom I just got today Neo. 'Palmares' with a pup.


----------



## Larguello (Mar 14, 2012)

what type of lights are you using? been trying to do something similar with some extra broms i have


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

nice collection ya got going there.

I love all the spots on Mo Peppa and that palmares looks pretty cool... will it color up a bit more?

Do you have several builds in the works? or one giant brom-filled frog heaven? haha


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Larguello said:


> what type of lights are you using? been trying to do something similar with some extra broms i have


The lights are 48" T-8 6500k from Home Depot......I don't seem toget as much color out of broms that are not already colored up. If they are colored they hold the color, might have to drop it down a bit but the Billbergia seem to love the lights where they are at so it's a hard choice....Either way I have gotten good growth out of what ever is under them.


----------



## Larguello (Mar 14, 2012)

Azurel said:


> The lights are 48" T-8 6500k from Home Depot......I don't seem toget as much color out of broms that are not already colored up. If they are colored they hold the color, might have to drop it down a bit but the Billbergia seem to love the lights where they are at so it's a hard choice....Either way I have gotten good growth out of what ever is under them.


Are you doing anything special to raise humidity for the broms, or just leaving them out in the open?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

carola1155 said:


> nice collection ya got going there.
> 
> I love all the spots on Mo Peppa and that palmares looks pretty cool... will it color up a bit more?
> 
> Do you have several builds in the works? or one giant brom-filled frog heaven? haha


Thanks Tom....

The Mo peppa came in looking real nice and much larger cluster then I though it would.

Yea the palmares should get more striping it won't be extreme from what I have seen of others but should color up some....Yea I have like 4-5+ builds coming up and one that needs planting. Instead of doing the 4-5 differant broms in the tanks I am going for more clusters of the same broms. Some might not be exactly perfect for breeding but I have film canisters for that. Then get a little variety from other plants and vines.....

Throw them all in one tank and then look for the tadpole that just got dropped off.... A new updated version of needle in a haystack....LOL.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

my mo peppa is a much darker green... but its fairly low in the tank. The color on yours is making me think I should boost it up a little higher to see if it lightens up a bit.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Larguello said:


> Are you doing anything special to raise humidity for the broms, or just leaving them out in the open?


Nothing special.....This is in my basement which over the years seems to be a bit more humid then the rest of the house. Plus I mist them 3-4 times a week to try and keep some water in the center. The billbergia get better color when grown hard from what I have read and experienced. Plus I have a 5 year old little girl that likes to help Dad out, anytime I am down there so she mists them when ever she goes down there.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

carola1155 said:


> my mo peppa is a much darker green... but its fairly low in the tank. The color on yours is making me think I should boost it up a little higher to see if it lightens up a bit.


Could be I know these came from Florida and I think were grown in a green house type situation so they were not or have not been growing under artificial light hard to beat the sun.....Be interesting if they keep the color under artificial lighting or get darker.....I know I have some Neo. Domino that have lost some of the deep purple under artificial light. Still purple just not as nice and dark they were coming from being colored by the sun....


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Is that a coleus I see in the first picture. If so have you had good results using them. I almost tried a few last year. I know some get a bit bigger.


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

Cool setup, lots of broms!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Eric Walker said:


> Is that a coleus I see in the first picture. If so have you had good results using them. I almost tried a few last year. I know some get a bit bigger.


I think your looking at the pilea 'moon valley'...... I almost tried some coleus as well many nice looking plants in a wide range of colors. The pilea is over a year old and has just started to showing the best color....


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks James. I May have to look for that one.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Eric Walker said:


> Thanks James. I May have to look for that one.


It is a cool plant the leaves have a lot of texture....I got it at like Lowes or Home Depot....$3-$4 was all it cost.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I am going to keep this thread as a on going posting for the differant plants I get over time for the builds I have coming up.....

Today I picked up 3 more C. Skotak Neoregelia hybrids.

Neo. Shockwave
Neo. Aquarius
Neo. Imperfecta


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

The Skotak hybrids came in and are amazing.... The Neo. Shockwave and Neo. Imperfecta are pretty large and will be center pieces for horizontal displays. The Neo. Aquarius are smaller and just as amazing had I known they were this nice I would have ordered quite a few more Neo. Aquarius.

Neo. Shockwave

















Neo. Imperfecta

















Neo. Aquarius









Really getting addicted to these broms.....


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Very nice! Where'd you order those from?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

parkanz2 said:


> Very nice! Where'd you order those from?


Hey Max

I got them from Michael's bromeliads..... He has made a bunch of money off me lately. But the quality and health of the plants he sends out is above reproach.


----------



## Herphappy12 (Dec 25, 2008)

Love the plants. I'm starting to hoard all my cutting because plants are so cool!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Herphappy12 said:


> Love the plants. I'm starting to hoard all my cutting because plants are so cool!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


Honestly they are almost as bad as the frogs.....


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

OK last bit for awhile some hand picked clusters from Tropiflora.....

Neo.'Mo Peppa Please'- about 10 or so plants in this cluster









Neo. Cheers- there are about 10-12 plants between the 2 clusters









Neo. Zoe- 4 plants total.....But the color is phenominal.


----------



## thickpotpies27 (Nov 9, 2011)

What's the green and red plant in the first picture, white bin.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

The bin to the very left? If that is the one you are talking about it is a Pilea 'Moon Valley.


----------



## SWReptiles (Apr 20, 2012)

Great plants. I hope to pick up some extra`s at frog day. I like a lot of the idea`s here thanks


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

SWReptiles said:


> Great plants. I hope to pick up some extra`s at frog day. I like a lot of the idea`s here thanks


Thanks Jim....

Hopefully this week end will be the first build with clusters for my BG cristobals....Hopefully after this one gets done I can get more finished been a bit lazy as of late.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Some really nice plants came in....I know I said I was done but dang I just can't stop....

Here is a really sweet billbergia

Grasshopper about 13" tall









Billbergia Hula Auwana about 13"+ tall









More Skotak hybrids
Neoregelia Tunisia








Neoregelia Irazu








Neoregelia Ozone


----------

